# Worming with Valbazen



## redwingfarmer (Feb 9, 2011)

When one of our goats showed the signs of worms, I was advised by a local goat farmer to use Valbazen for her and the rest of the herd. I gave them each a dosage based on their weight, then readministered in 21 days. The worms disappeared and the doe got better. Then I just read that Valbazen shouldn't be given to pregnant does because of the risk of abortion and birth abnormalities. We believe at least two of our does are pregnant and they got the Valbazen along with the rest of them. I had a moment of freak out and dread, then I called the farmer to ask him about this. He said that he has never had any issues with giving Valbazen to his pregnant does. Does anyone have any experience or anything to offer me on this topic? I am feeling anxious that I may have just really messed up. Thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

21 days to re give it... is to long..... it has to be 7 to 10 days later... to get the hatching eggs...

How scary about your Does.....  
It is a wait and see thing now....I pray... that your Does will be OK.... but there is that chance... that they may have issues.... :hug: ray: 

How far along are your Does?


----------



## redwingfarmer (Feb 9, 2011)

We think the two pregnant does are about 2 1/2 months into their pregnancy.

It seems the advice I got was not good advice. Ugh.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry to say but yes...  you didn't get good advice what-so-ever.... there is big risk...  

I pray... that all will be OK.... :hug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Valbazen is only unsafe in the first couple weeks of pregnancy. 

Since your does are father into their pregnancy and have yet to abort I would say they are safe. 

As to the reworking - Pam is right its 7-10 days later to get the hatching eggs.


----------



## redwingfarmer (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you, Stacey. That certainly makes me feel a little better about it. I can't tell y'all how much I appreciate being able to ask questions and get good answers on this site! I certainly won't be asking this other person for goat advice anymore! Thank you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well we arent perfect but we do try to give accurate advise and sometimes Im not as accurate as even I would like to give. Im learning new stuff all the time, so we all make mistakes but its how we respond to them that makes us better and our goats better for it and others we come in contact with who are learning too.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh...well said Stacey! No matter how much we know, we're all still learning. Wouldn't be as much fun if we topped out and couldn't learn any more goat stuff. :wink:


----------



## redwingfarmer (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you, Stacey. I appreciate this community and this forum.

One more question: How many days after administering the valbazen can we start drinking the milk of lactating does again? Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Off top my head I don't know but I can see if its on my chart when I get home


----------

